# [S] Sockel 939-Mobo, Gehäuse, RAM



## fiumpf (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [S] Sockel 939-Mobo, Gehäuse, RAM*

Wann brauchste denn RAM + Board?
Ich verkaufe in ca. vier Wochen 2x 512 MB DDR 333, 1x 1 GB DDR 400 und ein MSI K8N SLI.

btw, funktioniert noch alles bestens in meinem aktuellen PC.


----------



## Atropa (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [S] Sockel 939-Mobo, Gehäuse, RAM*



			
				Guldidi am 31.12.2008 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Sockel 939-Mobo mit PCI-E! Alle Rambänke (DDR) sollten funktionieren! Irgendwelchen Schnickschnak (außer OnBoard-Sound) muss das Ding nicht haben! Sollte halt funktionieren



Da könnte ich dir von Gigabyte das GA-K8NF-9 anbieten. 

Ich muss dazu aber eine kleine Geschichte erzählen, mir ist beim demontieren vom CPU-Wasserkühler, dank eines alten spröden O-Rings, etwas Wasser auf das Board und Grafikkarte gekommen. Das Wasser war destilierte und die Komponenten waren stromlos.
Die Grafikkarte läuft bereits in einem anderen System fehlerlos, daher gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass das Board ebenfalls ok ist.

20€ +Versand 

Falls das Board defekt sein sollte, würde ich dir das Geld natürlich wieder zurückgeben.


----------



## Atropa (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [S] Sockel 939-Mobo, Gehäuse, RAM*



			
				Guldidi am 02.01.2009 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa du hast ne PM!



Äh, ja, habe ich gesehen, allerdings hatte ich vergessen zu Antworten Sorry. 

Ich schaue später mal, was der Versand kosten wird und gebe dir nochmal kurz bescheid.


----------



## Succer (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: [S] Sockel 939-Mobo, Gehäuse, RAM*

Hab hier auch noch nen K8NF-9 Rumliegen, incl. x2 4200+

Problem: Es hat bei mir einige faxen mit voll besetzten Speicherbänken gemacht, was aber auch an einem Schlechten Netzteil hätte liegen können.
Und der OnBoard Sound tut es nicht mehr, oder rauscht zumindest sehr stark, keine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte, oder ob man das mit nem BIOS Update o.ä beheben könnte..


----------



## zOOmedoutboy (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [S] Sockel 939-Mobo, Gehäuse, RAM*

Hi!
Suchste noch RAM ?
ich hab hier noch 2 Riegel Buffalo DDR4002 PC3200 jeweils 512MB (ich glaub das is noch DDR1  ) .
15€ für beide, n Photo kann ich dir gern schicken^^ 

Gruß

zOOmer


----------

